# G&L introduces M Series!



## thedarkoceans (Dec 10, 2011)

so,copy n paste + pics! 


Thirty years after the introduction of their flagship L-2000 model, G&L has unveiled their new M-series basses. The M-2000 and M2500 both build upon their predecessor, which was first designed by Leo Fender in 1981, and aim to be more flexible while retaining the same attitude. 





The M-series basses still feature dual MFD humbuckers, but the pickups have been voiced to maximize the potential for their new studio-quality 18-volt preamp. The new electronics provide High, Mid, and Low, and for blending pickups, G&L ditched the pickup toggle switch in favor of a Pan knob in order to explore the full range of sounds available between the two pickups.




The M-2000 and M-2500 are 4 and 5-string models respectively, and only differ in that the M-2000 comes standard with an Alder body while the M-2500 is typically Basswood. Both basses are available in Premier Finishes, in which case the bodies are made of Swamp Ash. 
The M-series basses also feature hard rock maple necks with either a rosewood or maple fingerboard. The neck has a nut width of 1 5/8 (1 3/4 on the M-2500), with a classic C shape  another throwback feature that G&L had discontinued in the mid-80s. The 21 medium jumbo frets are processed by PLEK.
Hardware on the instruments includes the companys custom Ultra-Lite tuning keys with aluminum tapered string posts and their Saddle Lock bridge with chrome-plated bass saddles.
The G&L M-2000 and M-2500 are available for order now with MSRPs of $1,800 and $1,950, respectively. For more info, visit the G&L website.
*G&L M-Series Bass Specs:*



Pickups: Two G&L Magnetic Field humbucking pickups
Body Wood for M-2000: Alder on Standard and all solid finishes, Swamp Ash on Premier Finishes
Body Wood for M-2500: Basswood on Standard and all solid finishes, Swamp Ash on Premier Finishes
Neck Wood: Hard Rock Maple with Rosewood or Maple fingerboard
Neck Profile for M-2000: G&L #12 with 12 radius and 1 5/8 nut-width
Neck Profile for M-2500: G&L #10 with 12 radius and 1 3/4 nut-width
Frets: Medium Jumbo; processed by PLEK
Tuning Keys: Custom G&L Ultra-Lite with aluminum tapered string posts
Bridge: G&L Saddle Lock with chrome-plated brass saddles
Electronics: G&L M-spec 18v preamp, volume, pan, 3-band boost/cut EQ with center detents
Case: Deluxe Hardshell Tolex Case w/Fitted Interior


TDO.


----------



## SirMyghin (Dec 10, 2011)

Nice find, I am sure they will rock. I still prefer EBMM bases though, even though I would say quality is about equal.


----------



## thedarkoceans (Dec 11, 2011)

I like the idea of the pick up pan knob.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 11, 2011)

thedarkoceans said:


> I like the idea of the pick up pan knob.



It's just the blend knob that most two pickup basses have these days. 

I really like G&L guitars and basses, and I'm really surprised (once again ) how marginal their popularity is. I think their very small dealer network combined with almost zero advertising is to blame. Not to mention, outside of some six string guitar stuff, they've been innovation free for a decade or so.


----------



## thedarkoceans (Dec 11, 2011)

damn,i dont see much basses with that feature.you can have much more sounds than with a normal switch.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 11, 2011)

thedarkoceans said:


> damn,i dont see much basses with that feature.you can have much more sounds than with a normal switch.



It's pretty common, and it's really easy as a mod to add a blend pot, opposed to a dual volume setup.


----------



## Razzy (Dec 11, 2011)

I like the look of that 5-string.


----------



## SirMyghin (Dec 11, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's just the blend knob that most two pickup basses have these days.
> 
> I really like G&L guitars and basses, and I'm really surprised (once again ) how marginal their popularity is. I think their very small dealer network combined with almost zero advertising is to blame. Not to mention, outside of some six string guitar stuff, they've been innovation free for a decade or so.



don't get me wrong, they are very very nice, infact I would say it was flawless. It just didn't jive with me, so it might of just been that 1. Then neck was pretty thin (being about the only resident member who considers that a problem ). Love the innovation free comment, nothing scares old men like innovation. That unfortunately died with Leo.


----------



## SargeantVomit (Dec 11, 2011)

Sounds cool, it'd be nice to try out that 18v preamp but I'll stick to my L2000. Surprising that they are getting rid of the individual pole pieces on their pups. That's one of their companies best selling points IMO. Unless those are just covers and they are still adjustable underneath? Sounds like they are going in the direction/market for the EBMM Bongo.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Dec 11, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's just the blend knob that most two pickup basses have these days.
> 
> I really like G&L guitars and basses, and I'm really surprised (once again ) how marginal their popularity is. I think their very small dealer network combined with almost zero advertising is to blame. Not to mention, outside of some six string guitar stuff, they've been innovation free for a decade or so.



I think it's because (the basses at least) are really complex instruments. As in, the L-series with the three toggles and knobs is really tough to get to grips with in a store.

They also don't have an easily-identifiable tone, like a P or a J or a 'Ray.

Also, and this is just MHO, but I think they're quite ugly too


----------

